# An oldie but a goodie



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The recently retired BR.120 lokomotive. This one wears billboard livery of the ZDF Rundfunk (radio station). This was a fast freight and passenger locomotive of the Deutsche Bahn. Top speed was 124 MPH.

The retirement last year of this locomotive caught me by surprise as there are locomotives 20 years older than the Br.120 still in service.

This ZDF Express hauls an IC (intercity express) train between Köln and München via Oberrittersgrün and Michaelstadt.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Reported.


----------

